
Analyst: YouTube Will Lose Almost $500 Million This Year - peter123
http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2009/04/03/given-youtube-losses-should-google-buy-twitter/
======
kierank
I haven't seen the original document from Credit Suisse but from how it was
quoted in Newteevee it seems that there is a strong emphasis on the heavy
bandwidth costs. First of all the ~30Tbps value is ridiculously large.

Even then the report just assumes Google pays $1/mbit, which is the cost of
cheap transit. However, Google only uses transit for certain indexing routes.
Google peers very heavily at pretty much every major internet exchange. It's
reasonable to assume they're using 10GigE and GiGE ports for public and
private peering. (This is direct, usually payment free interconnection between
ISPs; though there are services like PacketExchange which are a sort of hybrid
between peering and transit). So on a per megabit basis they're probably
paying 5-10 cents or so per megabit, maybe less though Google does have the
cost of maintaining its backbone.

------
jonknee
Analyst: Just pulling shit out of his ass

